# Gen X's youth was the best era for televised sports (US)



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Gen X came of age in the '80s and '90s. Those two decades were the best decades for televised sports, at least in the US. Particularly when regarding the NFL, NBA, and NHL, as it was during the heyday of legends such as Joe Montana, Dan Marino, John Elway, Brett Favre, Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson, Shaquille O'Neal, Wayne Gretzky, Mario Lemieux, Mark Messier, Joe Sakic, and Steve Yzerman. The era of great rivalries such as Cowboys-49ers, Lakers-Celtics, and Avalanche-Red Wings. Plus, an NFL without Roger Goodell or Tom Brady, the overall golden age of the NBA, more fighting within the NHL plus Canadian teams still winning cups up until 1993. 
Also, outside team sports, they were also coming of age during the best era of wrestling, during the heyday of wrestlers such as Hulk Hogan and Stone Cold Steve Austin. They also experienced the advent of X Games, the highlight of Tony Hawk's and Matt Hoffman's careers, Tiger Woods entering the scene, Lance Armstrong becoming a rising star, and the Olympics being held in the US.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Let's not forget the NASCAR drivers that are Gen Xers themselves who made the sport what it was in the '90s and '00s: Jeff Gordon, Dale Earnhardt Jr, Jimmie Johnson, Kevin Harvick, Martin Truex Jr, Juan Pablo Montoya, Tony Stewart, Carl Edwards, etc. 

Now that most of them are gone, the racing just isn't as exciting as I remember it as a child.


----------

